# Canada Defends Israel From Obama Administration  Blocks 1967 Line From G8 Stat



## Jroc

Canadian Prime Minister Stephen Harper and Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu (AP)

Canada today defended Israel against the Obama administration at the Group of 8 meetings in Europe. The Canadians forced the group to soften a statement by removing a specific mention of 1967 border plan in the Group of Eight leaders joint statement.
YNet News reported:

Canadian delegation blocks mention of 1967 lines in Group of Eight leaders joint statement calling Israel, Palestinians to return to peace talks.

Group of Eight leaders had to soften a statement urging Israel and the Palestinians to return to negotiations because Canada objected to a specific mention of 1967 borders, diplomats said on Friday.

Canadas right-leaning Conservative government has adopted a staunchly pro-Israel position in international negotiations since coming to power in 2006, with Prime Minister Stephen Harper saying Canada will back Israel whatever the cost


Wow!&#8230; Canada Defends Israel From Obama Administration &#8211; Blocks 1967 Line From G8 Statement | The Gateway Pundit


----------



## Ropey

The Israel partition plan was drafted by Lester B. Pearson - Prime Minister of Canada.  Canada stands strong with Israel and does not kowtow to the foe in order to appease them.

As Obama does.


----------



## Jroc

Ropey said:


> The Israel partition plan was drafted by Lester B. Pearson - Prime Minister of Canada.  Canada stands strong with Israel and does not kowtow to the foe in order to appease them.
> 
> As Obama does.
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Ally Bank "Ice Cream"&#x202c;&rlm;



Thank G-d you have Stephen Harper and the conservatives in power. If the liberals were in power they'd be just like Obama.


----------



## Ropey

> If the liberals were in power they'd be just like Obama.



The current strain. Lester was Liberal. These are not Liberals. They are simply not Conservatives and now they are gone for some time. The new base, if it re-emerges will need to find not only a leader but a new platform so they need a very powerful leader to step up and they have none in sight.

Stephen Harper administered a death-blow to the Liberal party of Canada by withdrawing the taxpayer-subsidy for political parties.



> When Stephen Harper proposed ending the absurdity of taxpayer subsidies for Canadian political parties in 2008, it almost engendered a coup d&#8217;état. That little issue was at the core of the revolt of the three opposition leaders of the time &#8211; Stéphane Dion, Jack Layton and Gilles Duceppe &#8211; when they tried to forge a coalition of the somewhat willing and replace the Conservative minority government of that day. Well, thank the Lord, today it is a Conservative majority government and, further praise, Stephen Harper would seem poised to reintroduce his opposition to such subsidization, and introduce legislation that would end this unwelcome Canadian phenomenon.



No Apologies

Nice work Stephen.


----------



## Ropey

^^ Fascists are simply behind the times.  They are irrelevant. Trolls are as well, so are you...

Note where your introduction is:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-romper-room/170314-i-am-fascist-canuck.html


----------



## Ropey

Fascist Canuck said:


> Typical liberal reactionist.[/SIZE][/COLOR]


----------



## Jroc

Fascist Canuck said:


> I confess to having recently voted Harper into office. The alternatives were ridiculous. I am pleased as punch at watching the Liberals destroyed at the recent elections. I am NOT pleased with the sudden growth of the NDP as a 'power'. I am also NOT pleased with Harper's backing of Israel, a nation I do not believe should exist. I would have no problems with seeing Israel destroyed by the surrounding Arab states. I* must remember to contact my MP about this backing of Israel,* and suggest the Conservatives not bother with lowly Israel. It is an embarrassment for us to even acknowledge Israel's very existence, since it is an illegal creation. I have even suggested to others we help to arm the Arab states against Israeli aggression.



 I'm sure they'll get right on that, As soon as they deal with the rest of the complaints from the lunatics. I'm sure Harper wouldn't want any support from scum like you anyway.    

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceVcRmTBJqU]YouTube - &#x202a;Canadian PM I Will Defend Israel &#39;whatever the cost&#39;&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Jroc said:


> Canadian Prime Minister Stephen Harper and Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu (AP)
> 
> Canada today defended Israel against the Obama administration at the Group of 8 meetings in Europe. The Canadians forced the group to soften a statement by removing a specific mention of 1967 border plan in the Group of Eight leaders joint statement.
> YNet News reported:
> 
> Canadian delegation blocks mention of 1967 lines in Group of Eight leaders joint statement calling Israel, Palestinians to return to peace talks.
> 
> Group of Eight leaders had to soften a statement urging Israel and the Palestinians to return to negotiations because Canada objected to a specific mention of 1967 borders, diplomats said on Friday.
> 
> Canadas right-leaning Conservative government has adopted a staunchly pro-Israel position in international negotiations since coming to power in 2006, with Prime Minister Stephen Harper saying Canada will back Israel whatever the cost
> 
> 
> Wow! Canada Defends Israel From Obama Administration  Blocks 1967 Line From G8 Statement | The Gateway Pundit





Why the hell should Harper or Canadians in general give a dam about Israel? 

Of what importance are they in the world or to Canada? 

How does Israel benefit Canada? Are they a big trading partner? 

Do they have something Canada needs? 

Why should Americans give a dam about Israel anyway when it is a known fact that Israel, believe it or not, was caught spying on their supposedly best ally and friend. With friends like that, he needs enemies. Israel gets billions in foreign-aid from America and Israel spied on America. There is something definately wrong with this picture.  Yes/no, eh?  

I think that Harper is just being a suck. I guess the PCs must be getting some nice huge donations to their Conservative Party by some Jewish organizations. I guess money talks.


----------



## Jroc

> "A man who stands for nothing will fall for anything."



Apparently Harper wants to stand for what is right


----------



## Ropey

> Peacekeeping and Peacemaking
> 
> Pearson believed that Canada had a responsibility and indeed, a vital national interest, in active participation in any international activity that would lessen the chances of another world war. As such, Pearson was a strong advocate of the UN's role in peacekeeping and in strong Canadian involvement in UN peacekeeping operations. As well, he was actively involved in negotiations that led to the formation of the North Atlantic Treaty Organization (NATO) in 1949. Through his involvement in early UN conflict solving, both he and Canada emerged with distinction.
> 
> a) Palestine, 1947
> 
> In 1947, the UK decided to end its mandate over the Palestinian territory which had existed since World War I. Pearson was elected chairman of the UNGA's Special Committee on Palestine (UNSCOP), created in May, to study the rising conflict in Palestine. After complex debates and negotiations, UNSCOP developed a resolution providing that Palestine be divided into an Arab state, a Jewish state, and the city of Jerusalem with freedom of transit between areas and economic union between the states. While the majority of nations, including Canada, supported the partition with economic union, this idea was strongly resisted by Arab governments. Before tabling the resolution before the UNGA, Pearson argued that the method of application must be clearly defined before the adoption of any plan. He pushed for the formation of a four-nation working group that would develop a partition scheme which would ensure that the process would be done in as careful a manner as possible. On November 29, 1947 the UNGA endorsed the amended resolution outlining a partition plan.F8 In recognition of his work, Pearson was awarded the medallion of valour by the newly created state of Israel.



*Lester Pearsons Role in the UN & FAO*

Canada had a major hand in the creation of Israel. Canada's Prime Minister crafted and drafted the partition plan and helped to defeat the already burgeoning Muslim bloc.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Jroc said:


> "A man who stands for nothing will fall for anything."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Harper wants to stand for what is right
Click to expand...



Is this your response to me for what I wrote above?  If so, why haven't you or anybody here answered any of the questions? Afraid to reply? It seems that one can criticize any country in the world but don't dare criticize Zionist Israel. They must deserve praise only. 

Is there no one here that wants to reply and answer some of those questions? Otherwise, if you cannot speakup for Israel, then stop trying to defend it, when it is obvious you cannot. Over to anyone.


----------



## CMike

He did respond.


----------



## Ropey

feduptaxpayer said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A man who stands for nothing will fall for anything."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Harper wants to stand for what is right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is this your response to me for what I wrote above?  If so, why haven't you or anybody here answered any of the questions? Afraid to reply? It seems that one can criticize any country in the world but don't dare criticize Zionist Israel. They must deserve praise only.
> 
> Is there no one here that wants to reply and answer some of those questions? Otherwise, if you cannot speakup for Israel, then stop trying to defend it, when it is obvious you cannot. Over to anyone.
Click to expand...


No one has to answer to you. 



Ropey said:


> No Apologies
> 
> Nice work Stephen.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

And why not? Why are people so eager to defend Israel but when asked to respond to some questions regards Israel, I am told that "no one has to answer you". Ridiculous response. It looks to me like no one can really defend Israel or why Canada or Canadians should careless about Israel.  Well?


----------



## Ropey

Why not?

Because you are one person who both I and Harper (it would seem) don't care about.


----------



## Monnagonna

Stephen Harper wears a wig and it looks like the Fred Flinstone model.


----------



## Monnagonna

"Canada Defends Israel From Obama Administration &#8211; Blocks 1967 Line From G8 Stat"

I'd put money on Harper's wigmaker being a Jew and he's getting blackmailed to support jews or the dude goes public. Isn't that how the Mossad works?


----------



## JStone

Monnagonna said:


> "Canada Defends Israel From Obama Administration  Blocks 1967 Line From G8 Stat"
> 
> I'd put money on Harper's wigmaker being a Jew and he's getting blackmailed to support jews or the dude goes public. Isn't that how the Mossad works?



Maybe, if you fixated more on your failed, miserable life and less on Israel, you wouldn't be such a loser.  Ya think?  

It would have been best to have aborted you.


----------



## JStone

Monnagonna said:


> Stephen Harper wears a wig and it looks like the Fred Flinstone model.



You have a small dick and an ugly face.  Saw your ugly ass on facebook


----------



## Monnagonna

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen Harper wears a wig and it looks like the Fred Flinstone model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a small dick and an ugly face.  Saw your ugly ass on facebook
Click to expand...


Why are you so worried that Harper wears a wig? You wear one too?


----------



## JStone

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen Harper wears a wig and it looks like the Fred Flinstone model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a small dick and an ugly face.  Saw your ugly ass on facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you so worried that Harper wears a wig? You wear one too?
Click to expand...


You should wear a paperbag on your head and spare facebook readers your uglyass self


----------



## Monnagonna

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a small dick and an ugly face.  Saw your ugly ass on facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so worried that Harper wears a wig? You wear one too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should wear a paperbag on your head and spare facebook readers your uglyass self
Click to expand...


yawn. I thought jews were smarter than you.


----------



## ekrem

G8 needs to abolished in favor of G-20. And if it isn't abolished than it needs to be updated (since when is Canada within world's 8th largest economy? )


----------



## Monnagonna

G8 needs to kick Canada's puny ass to the curb. Who let them in, anyways?


----------



## JStone

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen Harper wears a wig and it looks like the Fred Flinstone model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a small dick and an ugly face.  Saw your ugly ass on facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you so worried that Harper wears a wig? You wear one too?
Click to expand...


Why don't you put a paper bag over your uglyass face on facebook?


----------



## Jos

JStone said:


> Why don't you put a paper bag over your uglyass face on facebook?



What like yours?


----------



## JStone

Jos said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you put a paper bag over your uglyass face on facebook?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What like yours?
Click to expand...


Muchacho, shouldn't you be looking for a job to lift Spain out of bankruptcy, instead of posting on the internet?  FT.com / Europe -

Que lastima, pobrecito


----------



## Monnagonna

Canada likes to suck US balls


----------



## JStone

Monnagonna said:


> Canada likes to suck US balls



You are still one ugly mofo on facebook


----------



## JMadison

Monnagonna said:


> Stephen Harper wears a wig and it looks like the Fred Flinstone model.


 How come your rep bar is all red?


----------



## Jroc

JMadison said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen Harper wears a wig and it looks like the Fred Flinstone model.
> 
> 
> 
> How come your rep bar is all red?
Click to expand...


Complete idiots tend to have that problem.


----------



## Monnagonna

Only weenies care about rep. Sometimes people can't handle the truth, and truth becomes unpopular?
Anyways, like I said, only douchers care about rep.


----------



## JStone

Monnagonna said:


> Only weenies care about rep. Sometimes people can't handle the truth, and truth becomes unpopular?
> Anyways, like I said, only douchers care about rep.



Ugly face, shouldn't you be out genociding aboriginals instead of posting on the internet?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8do5BVTkYfI]Hidden from history...The Canadian Genocide - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Monnagonna

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only weenies care about rep. Sometimes people can't handle the truth, and truth becomes unpopular?
> Anyways, like I said, only douchers care about rep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugly face, shouldn't you be out genociding aboriginals instead of posting on the internet?
Click to expand...


----------



## JStone

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only weenies care about rep. Sometimes people can't handle the truth, and truth becomes unpopular?
> Anyways, like I said, only douchers care about rep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugly face, shouldn't you be out genociding aboriginals instead of posting on the internet?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8do5BVTkYfI]Hidden from history...The Canadian Genocide - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Monnagonna




----------



## Ropey

Monnagonna said:


> Only weenies care about rep. Sometimes people can't handle the truth, and truth becomes unpopular?
> Anyways, like I said, only douchers care about rep.



So, that means that these few speak the truth and all the others are liars who neg the truth tellers for simply telling the truth?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KM1VXhZT37E]The Court Jester: Get It? Got It. Good! - YouTube[/ame]



Monnagonna said:


> Only weenies care about rep.



Says the one with a forum troll rep.   There's only a few of you on the entire forum.


----------



## JStone

Monnagonna said:


>



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8do5BVTkYfI]Hidden from history...The Canadian Genocide - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

^^ Hidden from History?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqPIh-267fg&feature=related]Canadian Holocaust -Try Not to Cry - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMTwxxT3j2k]Aboriginal History: "Did You Know?" Part 1 of 4 - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AJ7N2-j4oo]Aboriginal History: "Did You Know?" Part 2 of 4 - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Izvk8H9nMl0]Aboriginal History: "Did You Know?" Part 3 of 4 - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7bHDBAK4iM]Aboriginal History: "Did You Know?" Part 4 of 4 - YouTube[/ame]

No, this is not hidden.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ryC74bbrEE]Canada apologizes for residential school system - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Monnagonna

So you guys trying to justify what's going on in Palestine by saying North Americans are just as bad?


----------



## Monnagonna

Ropey said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only weenies care about rep. Sometimes people can't handle the truth, and truth becomes unpopular?
> Anyways, like I said, only douchers care about rep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, that means that these few speak the truth and all the others are liars who neg the truth tellers for simply telling the truth?
> 
> 
> 
> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only weenies care about rep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the one with a forum troll rep.   There's only a few of you on the entire forum.
Click to expand...


When you're a white westerner, openly opposing israel will get you ganged up on by jews, zionists, zionist lovers and christian who need armageddon in the Middle East to bring about the second coming of christ. So you have to understand were the neg rep is coming from, so bring it on, the more the merrier because it just proves that what I'm saying is getting through to you.


----------



## ekrem

Monnagonna said:


> Canada *likes* to suck US balls



I don't think, that they like it, but they do it anyway.
It's a harsh statement, but true.


----------



## yidnar

Jroc said:


> Canadian Prime Minister Stephen Harper and Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu (AP)
> 
> Canada today defended Israel against the Obama administration at the Group of 8 meetings in Europe. The Canadians forced the group to soften a statement by removing a specific mention of 1967 border plan in the Group of Eight leaders joint statement.
> YNet News reported:
> 
> Canadian delegation blocks mention of 1967 lines in Group of Eight leaders joint statement calling Israel, Palestinians to return to peace talks.
> 
> Group of Eight leaders had to soften a statement urging Israel and the Palestinians to return to negotiations because Canada objected to a specific mention of 1967 borders, diplomats said on Friday.
> 
> Canadas right-leaning Conservative government has adopted a staunchly pro-Israel position in international negotiations since coming to power in 2006, with Prime Minister Stephen Harper saying Canada will back Israel whatever the cost
> 
> 
> Wow! Canada Defends Israel From Obama Administration  Blocks 1967 Line From G8 Statement | The Gateway Pundit


even the Canadians recognize the need to stand behind our only true allies in the middle east!!


----------



## Ropey

"I just hope that jews and muslims fight it out to the last man, woman and child. This makes me very happy. Best reality tv going."

^^ Moron.

Balls ekrem?

^^http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/149746-understanding-women.html 



syrenn said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have some strange views about women.  Sorry, ekrem, but you're clueless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't make that mistake. I have expectations and demands to be met, that's not strange, but the result of careful future planning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, hopefully your mother does not make that mistake... since she will be the one choosing for you.
Click to expand...


Understanding Women by ekrem the toad




Ekrem whines about not understanding women. He doesn't understand manliness either.  

No kisses for the ekrem toad.


----------



## Monnagonna

Ropey said:


> "I just hope that jews and muslims fight it out to the last man, woman and child. This makes me very happy. Best reality tv going."
> 
> ^^ Moron.
> 
> Balls ekrem?
> 
> ^^http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/149746-understanding-women.html
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't make that mistake. I have expectations and demands to be met, that's not strange, but the result of careful future planning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, hopefully your mother does not make that mistake... since she will be the one choosing for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Understanding Women by ekrem the toad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ekrem whines about not understanding women. He doesn't understand manliness either.
> 
> No kisses for the ekrem toad.
Click to expand...


Is this YOUR idea of bringing something constructive to the debate?


----------



## Ropey

Debate? I never thought ekrem was looking for debate. Look at his troll posts in this thread.

I don't think you are looking for debate either. Hence your red marks and sig. You troll for negative responses. Even ekrem is smarter than you and stays out of that stupidity pit. Not you though. I never thought you were looking for debate. About wigs?

No, you are simply a troll. Ekrem is simply a Spambot who trolls as well.

So, I troll the trolls in my thread. 

Know and deal.


----------



## Monnagonna

*Canada Defends Israel From Obama Administration &#8211; Blocks 1967 Line From G8 Stat*

Like anyone cares what Canada says, it's the tranny capital of the world.


----------



## Monnagonna

*Canada Defends Israel From Obama Administration &#8211; Blocks 1967 Line From G8 Stat*

Canada didn't do anything, it was Stephen "I wear a wig" Harper. Most Canadians didn't even vote for him, he only got around 40% of the vote.


----------



## JStone

Monnagonna said:


> *Canada Defends Israel From Obama Administration  Blocks 1967 Line From G8 Stat*
> 
> Canada didn't do anything, it was Stephen "I wear a wig" Harper. Most Canadians didn't even vote for him, he only got around 40% of the vote.



Canada has genocided its aboriginal population, nazi
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8do5BVTkYfI]Hidden from history...The Canadian Genocide - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Monnagonna

Genocide is defined as "the deliberate and systematic destruction, in whole or in part, of an ethnic, racial, religious, or national group".

Last time I looked the natives were all alive and well. Sorry, you lose again. better luck next time, douchebag.


----------



## JStone

Monnagonna said:


> Genocide is defined as "the deliberate and systematic destruction, in whole or in part, of an ethnic, racial, religious, or national group".
> 
> Last time I looked the natives were all alive and well. Sorry, you lose again. better luck next time, douchebag.



Aboriginals being genocided by Canada are not alive and well, nazi 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8do5BVTkYfI]Hidden from history...The Canadian Genocide - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Monnagonna

I'm not going to watch that faggot talk no matter how many times you post it.


----------



## JStone

Monnagonna said:


> I'm not going to watch that faggot talk no matter how many times you post it.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8do5BVTkYfI]Hidden from history...The Canadian Genocide - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Monnagonna

Fool, when did I say that what was done to the abos was cool?


----------



## JStone

Monnagonna said:


> Fool, when did I say that what was done to the abos was cool?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8do5BVTkYfI]Hidden from history...The Canadian Genocide - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Monnagonna

Canada is a shitload of nothing country.


----------



## JStone

Monnagonna said:


> Canada is a shitload of nothing country.



Coming from the uneducated, unemployed high school dropout with the ugly face on facebook


----------



## Monnagonna

Israel should invade Canada, it's already run by jews.


----------



## JStone

Monnagonna said:


> Israel should invade Canada, it's already run by jews.



You're already an ugly face on facebook.


----------



## Monnagonna

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel should invade Canada, it's already run by jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're already an ugly face on facebook.
Click to expand...


Great comment from a guy who claims he has 2 PHDs and is trying to make a solid case for israel.


----------



## JStone

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel should invade Canada, it's already run by jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're already an ugly face on facebook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great comment from a guy who claims he has 2 PHDs and is trying to make a solid case for israel.
Click to expand...


One need not have a PhD to discern your ugly face on facebook 

Sucks being you.


----------



## Monnagonna

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're already an ugly face on facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great comment from a guy who claims he has 2 PHDs and is trying to make a solid case for israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One need not have a PhD to discern your ugly face on facebook
> 
> Sucks being you.
Click to expand...


Don't get your short and curlies in a knot, it's TOTALLY cool being me.


----------



## JStone

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great comment from a guy who claims he has 2 PHDs and is trying to make a solid case for israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One need not have a PhD to discern your ugly face on facebook
> 
> Sucks being you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get your short and curlies in a knot, it's TOTALLY cool being me.
Click to expand...


LOL, you ugly freak.


----------



## Monnagonna

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> One need not have a PhD to discern your ugly face on facebook l:
> 
> Sucks being you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get your short and curlies in a knot, it's TOTALLY cool being me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, you ugly freak.  :ll:
Click to expand...


You're just jealous cuz you're stuck being a jew!


----------



## JStone

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get your short and curlies in a knot, it's TOTALLY cool being me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, you ugly freak.  :ll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just jealous cuz you're stuck being a jew!:ek:
Click to expand...


You're mentally ill, ugly face http://www.usmessageboard.com/4056588-post453.html


----------



## Monnagonna

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, you ugly freak.  :ll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just jealous cuz you're stuck being a jew!:ek:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're mentally ill, ugly face http://www.usmessageboard.com/4056588-post453.html
Click to expand...


but seriously, jews should stop jewing everyone and get their shit together.


----------



## JStone

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're just jealous cuz you're stuck being a jew!:ek:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're mentally ill, ugly face http://www.usmessageboard.com/4056588-post453.html
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but seriously, jews should stop jewing everyone and get their shit together.
Click to expand...


You're mentally ill, ugly face http://www.usmessageboard.com/4056588-post453.html http://www.usmessageboard.com/4053535-post240.html


----------

